# 3/4" x 1 1/4" Ball Nose??



## shoot (Jul 20, 2009)

does anyone know where i can source any 3/4" x 1 1/4" Ball Nose router bits.
ive got burrs in the same size but they take way too long moving wood.
any help appreciated daz.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi darren

I'm sure the set below will do the job..I have this set and they work great for many router jobs.

6 PC ELITE PLUNGE BALL GROOVING ROUTER BIT SET 1/2 SHK - eBay (item 380168383503 end time Oct-26-09 19:16:18 PDT)

====


----------



## shoot (Jul 20, 2009)

thanks bob they look handy,the thing is i need to use it in tandem with a stylus that came with the burrs and they are the above diamentions.
i wouldnt need to be so specific if i knew a metalwork machinist who could make me some stylus,s to my existing bits,but im struggling on that front,thanks again daz


----------



## shoot (Jul 20, 2009)

im gonna buy them bob so thanks again theres a couple in there i could use, now i just have to find some spheres or bearings of the same size that i can drill a hole into for a 1/4inch or 1/2 inch shaft


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

adaptor bushings and ball bearing guides


----------

